# Sit pretty!



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

We teach Gandalf a lot of silly tricks just to keep him entertained! When he does this one I think he's taller than me now LOL!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Fun trick! He's such a handsome dog.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Thank you  , he is such a joy to teach!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

That is SO cute!

What a gorgeous boy!

Moms


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I love seeing big dogs do that trick. How did you teach it to him?


----------



## Skerman72 (Feb 2, 2018)

He is so beautiful


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Pytheis said:


> I love seeing big dogs do that trick. How did you teach it to him?


Me too!! This video does a good job of explaining it


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

He looks so comfortable doing it. I find that the bigger the dog the less they like Sit Pretty or going up on their hind feet for very long. My big-boy does it and I always make sure his butt is square and straight first. Originally I had to have him back up to a wall or door so that he learned not to go too far back. My gal-dog not only sits pretty but comes up onto her back feet straight from that sit. (and I make sure she starts with her hips straight too. Makes a difference) WOW. My big-boy couldn't do that to save his life.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

car2ner said:


> He looks so comfortable doing it. I find that the bigger the dog the less they like Sit Pretty or going up on their hind feet for very long. My big-boy does it and I always make sure his butt is square and straight first. Originally I had to have him back up to a wall or door so that he learned not to go too far back. My gal-dog not only sits pretty but comes up onto her back feet straight from that sit. (and I make sure she starts with her hips straight too. Makes a difference) WOW. My big-boy couldn't do that to save his life.


I do the same thing, I always make sure he's sitting straight instead of a lean sit. He does that too, originally he kept standing all the way up (amazed me how long he could balance like that) so I had to keep lowering him down since that's a different trick. He gets a kick out of it now and when he wants something he does it lol. It definitely was one of the harder ones to teach for me since you also have to teach him balance.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Apparently the gators here know the trick too lol


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

Aw, he's so adorable! Teaching them new tricks is so much fun.


----------



## cheffjapman (Jun 8, 2017)

I love it!


----------



## Shelby1 (Mar 9, 2018)

Beautiful is he!!


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

He is gorgeous. Such a happy looking dog.


----------



## Benjaminb (Aug 14, 2017)

He is such a handsome boy!


----------

